# Easton EC90 Cranks in compact version?



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Any word on whether these will be coming out?

If so, when?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, the EC90 crank will be available in a compact version very soon. We will post pics and info here as soon as we have the official date.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Easton said:


> Yes, the EC90 crank will be available in a compact version very soon. We will post pics and info here as soon as we have the official date.


Great! 

I'm not needing one today, but plan to have my project bike on the road in May.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

they dont need to make one cus its so light that no one would need a compact for even the steepest of grades.

im slapping one of those badass cranks with ceramic bb in a few months when I get my new frame. Easton stuff is sick.


----------



## singletrack7 (Feb 11, 2007)

*? Compact..Any Updates??*

It's been a while since they said it was coming.. any new availability dates?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, the are in stock and shipping now. Your local dealer can order 'em. Price will be the same as the standard 130BCD version. 

Easton


----------



## singletrack7 (Feb 11, 2007)

*? compact*

Thank You!!


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*EC90 cranks*

Hi Guys,
I just came home from the LBS with my newly mounted set of compact EC90 cranks.
I cannot say enough about how pretty these babies are in person, pics just don,t do them justice.
I decided to go with compact gearing after buying the bike with a full Sram Red grouppo.
The LBS also changed the 34T inner to a 36T ceramic Stronglight chainring.
I can,t be happier plus I saved another 3oz on the AUW of my Madone.

Dave


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Will these Cranks be made in a BB30 configuration some time? My SL2 Tarmac could use a set in Compact.


----------

